
Apidock.com SSL cert is expired - seancoleman
https://apidock.com/ruby/Enumerable/group_by
======
philihp
On the one hand, I appreciate how their certs expire every 3 months. It's
short enough that I don't forget how I did it last time, but long enough that
it's not annoying. On the other hand, someone still has to push the button.

------
mtmail
Page footer reads "If you have any comments, ideas or feedback, feel free to
contact us at team@apidock.com"

------
mattbillenstein
[https://ismycertexpired.com/check?domain=apidock.com](https://ismycertexpired.com/check?domain=apidock.com)

